# bad class file



## Baufo (14. Apr 2006)

Hallo!
Ich habe gerade damit angefangen Java zu lernen und habe folgendes Problem: Solange ich nur eine main Klasse erstelle geht alles gut, doch wenn ich eine andere Klasse importieren will gibt der Compiler eine Fehlermeldung aus.

Das ist meine "Hauptklasse":


```
import testx.*;
public class ClassTest
{
public static void main(String[] agrs)
{
Test var;
var = new Test();
var.Ausgabe();
}
}
```
und das die Klasse Test:

```
package testx;
public class Test
{
  public boolean Ausgabe()
  {
    System.out.println("Hallo Welt");
    return true;
  }
}
```
Die Test.java kann ich noch problemlos compilieren, doch beim Compilieren von ClassTest.java sagt der Compiler:

_ClassTest.java:1: package testx does not exist
import testx.*;
^
ClassTest.java:6: cannot access Test
bad class file: e:\java\Klassen\Test.java
file does not contain class Test
Please remove or make sure it appears in the correct subdirectory of the classpath.
Test var;
^
2 errors_

Den classpath habe ich aber auf E:\Java\Klassen gelegt und genau dort liegt Test.java auch. Classtest.java liegt auf E:\ Java.
Vordefinierte Java Klassen wie etwa java.io kann ich aber problemlos verwenden.

Bitte helft mir!
Danke Thomas


----------



## André Uhres (15. Apr 2006)

Baufo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...bad class file: e:\java\Klassen\Test.java..


Ein package ist ein Ordner. Also Ordner *testx *anlegen: 
e:\java\Klassen\*testx*\Test.java


----------



## Baufo (15. Apr 2006)

Wie dumm von mir.
Es funtioniert jetzt wunderbar!
Vielen Dank!


----------

